# Brush killing time of year



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Watching AG-PHD with Brian and Darrell Hefty yesterday, they reminded me that this is the best time of year to be killing brush like blackberry, multi-flora rose, thistle, etc.

They pointed out that if you spray right now, the plants will take the chemicals down into the root system since it is storing sugars for next year.

Look out pastures--here I come!

Ralph


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks Ralph. I've never heard that. We'll hit some fence lines this week while son is tedding hay.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

That's what I've heard, too. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## SANTEE (Sep 29, 2013)

WHAT ARE YOU SPRAYING WITH? IS IT SAFE TO USE AROUND A POND? I DON'T WANT TO KILL MY BULL-FROGS..ALSO, CAN IT BE USED IN GRAZING PASTURES?


----------

